# Police Officer Mel Dyer



## kwflatbed

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .


















[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]








Photo by Courtesy 
Mel Dyer


<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Mel Dyer 
*Duxbury Police Department*
*Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Monday, August 25, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, August 16, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Mel Dyer succumbed to injuries sustained nine days earlier when he was struck by a vehicle at the Marshfield Fair. He was struck while directing traffic at the intersection of Main and South River Streets when a car failed to stop.

He was transported to Brigham & Women's Hospital, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Officer Dyer served as a part-time police officer for the Duxbury Police Department and had previously served with the Plymouth County Sheriff's Department.
Agency Contact Information
Duxbury Police Department
443 West Street
Duxbury, MA 02332

Phone: (781) 934-5656

_*Please contact the Duxbury Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Sarge31

Thank you for your service. Rest in Peace, brother.


----------



## screamineagle

rest in peace.


----------



## dave7336

Rest in Peace...Thoughts and prayers go out to Officer Dyer, his family and the Duxbury Police Department


----------



## BPD3352

A little too close to home.... Rip Officer Dyer


----------



## 2-Delta

I had worked with Mel on a few details and he seemed like a great guy and a straight shooter. RIP man. Thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Duff112

dave7336 said:


> Rest in Peace...Thoughts and prayers go out to Officer Dyer, his family and the Duxbury Police Department


+1. RIP.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Go with God Officer Dyer, you've earned your rest.


----------



## TheKid

We lost a great cop and a great Marine. I met Mel on a few road jobs as well. Rest in Peace brother


----------



## robodope

God Bless


----------



## Big.G

R.I.P. His family and Duxbury PD are in my thoughts and prayers. Ditto on it being a little too close to home.


----------



## PapaBear

RIP Officer Dyer! You served your community with pride and professional deportment. Thank you! May God comfort your family and friends in their time of grief.


----------



## btoc343

Very sad to hear......rest in peace brother. and my thoughts/prayers go out to your family at this very sad time.


----------



## pahapoika

R.i.p.


----------



## JMB1977

RIP sir. My thoughts and prayers are with your family and Duxbury PD.


----------



## mase4615

Rest in peace falling brother. My condolonces to his family, friends and fellow officers.


----------



## irish937

Please tell me he did not get all the way to the end and this happens (makes us depressed). God Bless Him and his family.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Fallen Duxbury officer honored by police from across the state*








LIsa Bul
Police officers from all over the state attend the wake of Melvin Dyer.








LIsa Bul
The Boston Police Pipes & Drums Gaelic Column play as the procession goes into the funeral home for police officer Melvin Dyer.








LIsa Bul
A police procession makes its way down Ocean Avenue in Marshfield Monday to honor fallen Duxbury Police Officer Melvin Dyer, 67, of Marshfield at his wake at MacDonald's Funeral Home. Dyer was struck by a motorist while doing a detail at the Marshfield Fair Aug. 16.

By Kaitlin Keane
*The Patriot Ledger*
Posted Sep 02, 2008 @ 02:43 AM
Last update Sep 02, 2008 @ 06:37 AM

MARSHFIELD - 
Marching in a somber procession along Ocean Street, police officers from across the state paid tribute to Melvin E. Dyer, a fellow officer killed in the line of duty.
More than 100 officers marched and rode motorcycles Monday beneath a large American flag that hung near MacDonald Funeral Home, where Dyer was being waked.
Dyer, 67, a Marshfield resident and part-time Duxbury police officer, died nine days after being hit by a car on Aug. 16 while directing traffic at the Marshfield Fair.
Duxbury Police Chief Mark DeLuca said the ceremony was a fitting tribute to a man who in his one short year on the force made a distinctive mark.
"We really got to know him," said DeLuca. "And he was really a gentleman."
Dyer, who spent 20 years in the Marine Corps, earned a Purple Heart in Vietnam and worked as an instructor at Officer Candidates School, was - praised by his peers for his professionalism and willingness to help.
"Both Marshfield and Duxbury have lost a valuable asset," said Francis McTernan, president of the Duxbury Police Union. "Mel was one of those people who gave back to the community, and he did it over and over."
Dyer taught gun safety at the Marshfield Rod and Gun Club and was almost always available to help fellow officers, McTernan said. Until recently, he was also a part-time deputy sheriff in Plymouth County. Previously, he had a career in insurance.
A Marine at heart, Dyer was proud of his service and paid attention to detail, McTernan said.
"He took the uniform seriously," he said. "If your boots weren't shined or you had a piece of string hanging from your patch, you would hear about it."
"Guys like that make us all look good," McTernan said.
The procession included officers from several South Shore towns, the Plymouth County sheriff's department, Boston, Brockton, Brookline, East Bridgewater, Lowell, Malden, Marlboro and Wareham.
Dyer leaves his wife, Bonnie, and two children, Melissa and Michael.
The funeral service was to be held today at St. Christine's Church in Marshfield, with another police-led procession planned from the funeral home to the church.
Dyer had been at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston since the accident. He died Aug. 25.
Marshfield police have charged the driver, Kristen M. Wusteney, 25, of Marshfield, with negligent driving, speeding and failing to stop for a police officer.
Police said last week they are also seeking a charge of motor vehicle homicide.

Video:http://www.patriotledger.com/news/c...ficer-honored-by-police-from-across-the-state


----------

